# Today I cried because...



## BabeAwait

I saw this thread on another site and wanted to bring it to BnB! What are the ridiculous (and maybe totally justified) things you've cried about in your fragile pregnant state?

*My personal examples:*
Today I cried because I saw a video of a woman breaking open a stranger's car window to save a toddler from the hot car.

A few weeks ago I cried because I wanted KFC mashed potatoes and gravy and couldn't leave to get them because there was a tornado warning. 


*WHY DID YOU CRY TODAY? *


----------



## jessmke

I cried today because my husband told me he is going to the lake to go sailing tomorrow. We have always been very supportive of each other's hobbies and have no problems doing things seperately, but for the last few weeks I'm feeling very needy and I want him to be home with me all the time. I've been hiding it from him because I know it's not fair to make him give up his hobbies, especially when he works like a dog at work and at renovating our house before the baby comes, so I just go to the bathroom and have a pity party and a cry by myself. I feel so pathetic sometimes, haha!


----------



## BabeAwait

Awww I hope you end up getting the time together you've been needing. My poor hubby, I've been needy too.


----------



## k4th

I cried today because I watched "one born every minute". Totally my own fault :dohh:


----------



## NerdyMama

Because I feel miserable for being so big and I can't do the things I want to do :( plus my ac is a bit broken so I was upset over that too....


----------



## m nonie

Today I cried because I've been really unwell. But also because OH, sat cuddled into my bump singing to both of us like he did with DS but with everything that's happened this time round he's not been able to spend anytime with bump. Oh and was very very sweet which is unusual for him (very manly man) even brought me stuff so I could have a lovely long pamper :).


----------



## BabeAwait

Because I was watching One Born and a mom had to have a c section at 30 weeks because one of her twins wasn't growing, she was born only 1lb 5oz. Thankfully everyone ended up okay in the end.


----------



## LockandKey

because today I realized that by the time #3 is finally potty trained, I would be changing diapers for 9 years straight.


----------



## BabeAwait

Daaamn that's a lot of diapers lol. Hang in there mama, potty training this LO will get here before you know it!


----------



## NerdyMama

Today was because my kids wouldn't go to sleep and I just wanted a bit of rest time.
Also cause I have gained so much weight :(


----------



## k4th

Because I've had three hours sleep & I'm still waiting for baby to arrive :cry: COME ON BABY!!!!


----------



## sepia

My OH ate the last slice of bread and I wanted toast! I also keep crying at the nationwide advert.


----------



## Hopeful.89

I cried yesterday when my cousins kids won their Provincial Ball Championship...


----------



## Rachetylerleo

A woman went to rehab on Jeremy Kyle...so daft.


----------



## CRWx

When I dropped my sock when I was putting my socks on this morning!


----------



## Spudtastic

Yesterday I cried watching a WW2 documentary and they played The Last Post. However the last post always makes me cry.

I also cried thinking about my little angel babies.

And today I just cried because I was tired.


----------



## k4th

I'm crying now because a lady has called into This Morning about her 5 year old being jealous of her new baby brother. 

This is going to be my house in a few days. I really hope we can pull it together and be a happy family of four. I hope my little girl can fall in love with her new baby brother or sister.


----------



## bombshellmom

Today I cried because none of my pants are fitting and I feel so fat. :cry:


----------



## LockandKey

I was feeling absolutely miserable today, and felt guilty that my LO's had to see it. After DH got home I locked myself in my room, then DD came in and said she drew me a picture to cheer me up. She set it on my dresser, and I started balling :cry:


----------



## Angel_blues

The pampers commercial where they explain that they have a volunteer program called "hug a baby"... Nurses go around and feed and hug and cuddle orphaned new borns.... Have to change the channel every time


----------



## BabeAwait

Because I was so mad and annoyed by everything for no reason whatsoever.


----------



## Angel_blues

I was crying in the bathroom at work for 10 minutes because I hate my job... But I can't quit or I don't qualify for maternity leave :-(


----------



## BabeAwait

Because I am so happy I finally get to be a mommy and I love my Little Smidge so much.


----------



## BethMaassen

I have not cried today. But it is early. 
I cried the day before yesterday because when pulling into the parking lot of our apartment complex, where we live with my terminally-ill mother, there was a firetruck and ambulance parked right in front. My brain took me to worst case scenario, and I broke down for a minute before I noticed the paramedics talking to a neighbor girl.. 
Turns out the 4 year old fell and cracked her head.. Her mom called the ambulance, but they left without her and her mom took her to the ER.


----------



## Embo78

I cried today because my husband didn't say hello to me when he came home!


----------



## AmandaBanana

I washed hair and it dried so perfect and was so soft and smelt amazing (you know those days?)
And I had to put it up in a ponytail all day cause I worked.


And now because I'm missing the fireworks but I can hear them. I love fireworks 
:(


----------



## BethMaassen

I cried today because my cat over ate and barfed.


----------



## Embo78

I cried today because I was kept up all night by workers on the railway line and then when I tried to nap today the work started again :growlmad:


----------



## MamaLoCo

because I had to take my dog to the vet again for the same runny nose & cough she had treated last month. 
her nose just drips snot all over the place and when she sneezes it gets everywhere. Dog snot all over the couch and floor and ME
and don't know how to keep it from returning other than spending over a hundred bucks at the vet for pills...
with a baby only a week or two away


----------



## marigold91

Hahaha... I love this thread.

Had a good cry sesh in the middle of the frozen breakfast food aisle in the grocery store today while trying to explain to OH my paranoia/greatest fear that our DD#1 will feel jealous, unloved, and like we don't care about her anymore once this baby comes.


----------



## BethMaassen

because my in laws make me feel so loved.


----------



## Embo78

I cried today because my shopping arrived and they forgot to add my cake to the order :cry:


----------



## NerdyMama

Because my oldest started school! I'm so proud of her, but it was difficult letting her go be a big kid now :(


----------



## StrayMouse

Today I cried because my husband realized how hard my belly has gotten and called me a 'Baby tank'. Also because I couldn't move LO off my right hip to save my life.


----------



## CRWx

Because my dungarees are really tight now :( xxx


----------



## Fiora

I cried this morning because I woke up at 2am to make super noodles and OH said I was weird.


----------



## Angel_blues

StrayMouse said:


> Today I cried because my husband realized how hard my belly has gotten and called me a 'Baby tank'. Also because I couldn't move LO off my right hip to save my life.

Laughed out loud at 'baby tank'! Something my OH would say!


----------



## StrayMouse

xD My poor dear husband realized it made me cry and tried desperately to correct it by telling me, "No, no, no! It's okay, you're gonna get so much bigger with the baby!" And just made everything so much worse, LOL.


----------



## LilianA

because for the last three days I've been gaining a lb a day!!!


----------



## CRWx

I woke up at quarter past 4 and couldn't get back to sleep :(


----------



## EmmyReece

because my husband finally believes that this pregnancy is real :blush:


----------



## Embo78

Because someone on the real housewives was crying about missing their dad who'd passed away!


----------



## AmandaBanana

I saw a viral video of an elderly veteran running a touchdown at his old university. And the guys on the team pretended to run and jump and tackle eachother.
The old man was so happy.


----------



## pachamama92

My friends who have been trying for ages to have a baby sent me their 7 week scan photo.

Also because my hemorrhoids really hurt


----------



## Embo78

Because I read a blog and identified so much with it I had an epiphany about my childhood and why I am the way I am!
Literally sobbed my heart out!!


----------



## lulu_young

Because my DH went on a business trip and I felt lonely :cry:


----------



## Angel_blues

Because I was watching a tv show and a girl lost her mom when she was young and I never want my child to go through that


----------



## Embo78

Because my little boy turns three tomorrow :cry: I want time to sloooooow down please :cry:


----------



## dbluett

I cried today because i realized my grandma will not be here to see me have a baby. My grandma raised me, so she was like my second mom.


----------



## m nonie

Because my 2 year old spent the night away then came back n wanted nothing to do with me. Throw a tanturm while I was running the dogs about getting in his trike then again about getting out. Tried putting DS bed up just to realise the little sweetheart had put bits in the frame so now need to wait for DH to get home from this trip (Tuesday but he's only home for one day) so I can try fix it. 

On a better note I also built bumps crib :).


----------



## mac1979

Because my husband asked me if I needed anything from the kitchen. I'm a mess.


----------



## Ever_After

Because my heart dog Acheron is going on 8 and I realized he's not going to be around forever. My baby needs this dog in her life.


----------



## EmmyReece

the in laws have been bitching at us all day :nope:


----------



## AmandaBanana

Dh was rubbing cream on my belly like he does every night. He put his face to my belly and said "hi baby!this is daddy. I love you!"

I fell apart. How freaking adorable.


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

I cried at the Ed Sheeran "photograph" video :blush:


----------



## mac1979

My two year old was watching Jurassic Park for the first time, when he saw the brachiosaurus for the first time he was pointing and smiling, he was so excited. I sobbed.


----------



## BethMaassen

I heard a baby crying and crying and all I thought was some one abandoned their baby outside. So I ran outside and tracked down the crying baby. Apparently it was just a very unhappy baby of one of my neighbors. I broke down in worry, the relief, and then at the thought that babies do get abandoned.


----------



## ellahopesky

I've been in prodromal labour for just over a week and baby is hugeeeeee :(


----------



## CormacksGirl

I couldn't get my wellies off!? It took me and my 5year old ten minutes to pull them off!


----------



## m nonie

DH got him from a trip and gave me a hug after a hard week. Bless him he's struggling to go at the moment :/.


----------



## Bug222

Last week i cried because i NEEDED to buy burp cloths and couldn't find any

Early this morning i cried over a comment my sister made the pervious evening

Earlier today i cried because my DH said i snore really loudly 

Currently im crying cause im in a lot of pain


----------



## zmzerbe

Last night I cried because my husband had friends over and the four of them were taking turns playing madden and I couldn't find headphones to watch pretty little liars. 

Today I cried because we got our son's hair cut yesterday and I remembered today that when I get home I won't be greeted by the sweet little boy with long curly hair, instead he's just the sweet little boy with short hair :(


----------



## Hopeful.89

Because it took us 15 long months to get pregnant, and not even a month after we told our siblings, my brother and his wife set a plan in motion to adopt - after 4 years of infertility and always turning down the idea of adoption in the past. Safe to say all we hear about is their adoption... Apparently our child doesn't deserve the spotlight their first child got...


----------



## Angel_blues

Because I got engaged! So happy haven't stopped crying all day!
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0315.jpg
File size: 18 KB
Views: 8


----------



## missbabes

Because DS and I were talking about my previous EMCS (hadn't cried about it since right after it actually happened).


----------



## bathbabe

Im too heavily pregnant to chase after my son at softplay and he decided it was funny to run away and hide from me for half an hour after id given him a 5minute warning. I was not happy and then he decides to have a go at me the whole way to the car, I snapped and shouted at him that i wouldnt be giving him any more treats so he starts crying and whinging. As soon as I got in the car I burst into tears, im tired and hormonal and so so so done with today :cry:


----------



## Bug222

cause im having a baby tomorrow!!! eeep!


----------



## kneeswrites

Because I watched The Fault in Our Stars for the millionth time hahaha


----------



## MyFavSurprise

Because there was a newborn baby crying at the store and I remembered how beautiful it is and can't believe I'm actually having another, and this time I get to share it with some one I love. I think it's more surreal than having my first.


----------



## Willow01

I am crying writing this because I'm due my baby in 5 weeks and I won't have my mum with me to share the moment, we lost her to cancer last June and I wish anything she could be with me for this.


----------



## EmmyReece

Willow01 said:


> I am crying writing this because I'm due my baby in 5 weeks and I won't have my mum with me to share the moment, we lost her to cancer last June and I wish anything she could be with me for this.

:hugs: totally understand where you're coming from :hugs:

we lost my dad in 2009 and this morning I've been crying for the exact same reason (just that I'm not as far gone)


----------



## Alita

This morning I cried cause I'm 8 months pregnant ,I have cold and a 15 month old son , my hubby working overseas tonight 
mil staying to help but didn't wake up when DS cried so I was awake from 130 to 600 am 
DS woke up stressed and wet and when she came down to help one hour after he didn't settle with her so I had to take over ,but was so awake I couldt sleep again plus I coughed all night !

Then at nap time she let him cry out without asking me as she said she is too old for not settling alone to bed !
I'm very much against cry out ! When I arrived to see why he was crying so much I realized she wasn't in the room with him , he was all sweaty and distressed alone , really broke my heart to see him like that .. 
Then because of the adrenaline he didn't want to sleep again ! 

I know she was trying to help and came from far away but also she came with her husband (which is a nice guy) but doesn't help at all , sits with his phone all day and drinks 10 beers a day.
I'm always worried if she asks him to watch DS even for a min as he is drunk &#128557; so is been so stressy !!
Rant over


----------



## Nerdy

Today I cried because I have a sinus infection and... sigh... TMI... I sneezed and a gigantic blob of gross came flying out of my right nostril.

I'm also ready to cry because I'm seriously craving KFC and there's a KFC buffet only 20 minutes from here but because of the remnants of Tropical Storm Erika, it's a no go.


----------



## jessmke

Today I cried because hubby doesn't want to do birth classes anymore. When we first found out I was pregnant he wanted to do classes and I thought it would be a waste of time. I spent weeks trying to find a class that I thought wouldn't be total BS and decided we would do the Bradley Method. Then I sifted through 15 different instructors until I found one that offered a class at the perfect time to fit into both of our work schedules. Hubby was on board, then found out his hockey has been switched to the same night as our Bradley Method class, and now suddenly he feels that the class is probably a waste of time and we shouldn't do it. He "swears" it has nothing to do with hockey, and that people have just been telling him that "baby classes" are a waste of time - he doesn't even know the name of the type of class we are doing, so how he can get people's opinion I have no idea.


----------



## Angel_blues

My MIL is driving me crazy, she's upsetting OH because she's trying to force recovery. He got bit by an f'ing bear let him do his thing! She's screwing up his food, adding too much salt and stupid stuff so he has to order new stuff... It never ends!


----------



## tallybee

EmmyReece said:


> Willow01 said:
> 
> 
> I am crying writing this because I'm due my baby in 5 weeks and I won't have my mum with me to share the moment, we lost her to cancer last June and I wish anything she could be with me for this.
> 
> :hugs: totally understand where you're coming from :hugs:
> 
> we lost my dad in 2009 and this morning I've been crying for the exact same reason (just that I'm not as far gone)Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs::hugs: this has been me every single time, my mum passed in 2002 and my first born was 2004. It's tough and you'll always think about it at times like this. It's not so raw though xxx


----------



## prettybirdy27

I keep crying every time I run into this one picture on the internet. It's a picture of a sign on the door of an x-ray clinic. The picture is a cartoon drawing of a baby in utero, and the baby is begging, saying "Please Mom, let them know I'm here!" 

Even typing it, I start to tear up. I lose it every time I see that sign, even though it's just a cartoon.


----------



## winterbabies3

Watching these poor families in Syria leaving their homes to find safty, they have babies and kids that are suffering. I balled my eyes out cause I can't even imagine!! My heart breaks for them!


----------



## Leggiero

Today I cried reading one of my favorite childhood books out loud to my unborn LO. It's called "Love You Forever". It's so darn sweet, I couldn't fight back the tears! :cry:


----------



## charlie_lael

Because I'm almost 20 weeks with my second baby and still just look like I ate too much. Feel like a busted can of biscuits. :'(


----------



## hellojello25

Today I cried because I wanted meatballs in my spaghetti sauce and I couldn't find them at the store. Luckily boyfriend swooped in for the rescue and found them. :thumbup:


----------



## Aayla

I cried while watching an episode of Full House on Netflix. They met their goal of raising a million dollars for a kids telethon. The moment those numbers flipped and read over a million my heart cinched and I was overwhelmed with emotion. :haha:


----------



## mac1979

Because I just want to eat food like a normal person and not throw up or spend my day nauseated.


----------



## shellgirl

Because it's 9/11 and it breaks my heart that my daughter and the new baby will never get to meet their grandfather because of that fateful day.


----------



## Angel_blues

Because I'm only 10 weeks pregnant and I feel fat because I have a belly :-( I know I'm just bloated but makes me self conscious again :'-(


----------



## busytulip

shellgirl said:


> Because it's 9/11 and it breaks my heart that my daughter and the new baby will never get to meet their grandfather because of that fateful day.

:hug:

I am so sorry


----------



## Aayla

Today and yesterday I cried because I lost the baby. I suspected it was happening last saturday but it was confirmed last night with my hcg levels.


----------



## Bevziibubble

I'm so so sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## zmzerbe

Because I wanted to go to philadelphia for my anniversary but the pope is visiting and everything is going to be busy, booked and overpriced :(


----------



## busytulip

bellaroha said:


> Not today, but I cried yesterday when DH made me breakfast in bed. Hahaha

Was it really that awful? :rofl: Just kidding


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

Because the hospital has had our daughter's expensive hearing device that we spent all summer trying to get for her for over a MONTH now... but when we were there this morning for her appointment they said they have no record of receiving it. So somewhere there is a $4500 hearing device just chilling, that our daughter really needs for her development.

Normally I'm patient and polite, but this time I escalated straight up to filing a complaint with the Relations department. I am not a happy momma right now. :growlmad:


----------



## busytulip

I would be livid Kitteh_Kat. I pray that they quickly fix their mistake and that it turns up very soon. I would also be in tears over that. How awful. :hugs:


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

Well after making the complaint, they magically found it somewhere. :rolleyes: She's set to get it at the end of the month; it's just ridiculous that they've told us repeatedly how important getting this for her is to her development, and then they just sit on it for a month. :dohh:


----------



## missbabes

I cried today because our shower wasn't working properly, followed shortly again with more crying after I couldn't find DS's trainers.


----------



## busytulip

Kitteh_Kat said:


> Well after making the complaint, they magically found it somewhere. :rolleyes: She's set to get it at the end of the month; it's just ridiculous that they've told us repeatedly how important getting this for her is to her development, and then they just sit on it for a month. :dohh:

This is great news! :dance:


----------



## Flossie_Aus

Yesterday I cried because my husband ate all the cheese &#128514;


----------



## MichCuc

I cried yesterday because I watched that sisterhood of motherhood video circulating on fb (I've seen it before, mind you). The one with all the different mommy types fighting on the playground until one baby starts rolling down a hill... The ending gets me every time!


----------

